# Outboard Has Not Been Run Past 8 Months



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

So, my skiff with a Suzuki DF20 hasn’t been run in about 8 months. Certainly didn’t anticipate it setting up for so long. And, I didn’t fog it for long term storage. Should I fog it before an extended run? Or, are there any suggestions for starting the engine to help ensure it isn’t damaged?
Appreciate any insights!
Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Non ethanol fuel?


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

unfortunately no regarding non ethanol fuel. But always add Marine Stabil.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Start it, let it idle for a few minutes to warm up and circulate oil. If all looks and sounds good go run it


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SS06 said:


> Start it, let it idle for a few minutes to warm up and circulate oil. If all looks and sounds good go run it


Before you start it, if you have a fuel filter installed in the system, check it for water/debris since it wasn't non-ethanol gas. Removing the old gas, if possible, and re-filling with fresh wouldn't be a bad idea, either.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the input SS06 and Zika. I had removed as much of the gas as possible back in January. But agree pulling the fuel/water separator and the fuel filter on the outboard would be a good idea. Thinking this through fogging now really doesn’t accomplish anything unless I intended to store longer. Thanks again!


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

pull or bump the motor with the kill switch cord out to sling oil on back of pistons and prime oil pump. if you think you have bumped it enough or pulled it enough, do it a few more times...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe it’s good to crank over engines without spark. Gets a little oil before any real load or heat.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Brotatochip33 and Capnredfish, again some great suggestions. Agree getting some cranks or pulls without a spark is a good idea. To get some oil moved into the top end.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Send it!!
But in all seriousness, I’d agree with the above comments, fresh gas, few easy pulls with no spark, clean filters ect.. before running it. 

Now if ya wanna be super cautious, pull the plugs and fog directly into the cylinder, rotate engine a 1/2 revolution or so and refog. You could also fog into the intake to lubricate the valve train. Then spin it over like normal for a few seconds before reinstalling plugs. Honestly I think that’s complete overkill, but it certainly wouldn’t hurt either.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

At a minimum, I’ll spin the crank without a spark, but I have fogging oil so may take that extra precaution. Thanks MikeCockman.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

That’s long enough, that pulling the plugs and wetting it would make sense to me. A mechanic pal of mine once told me, longer than 6 months, do it.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Drained the in-line fuel filter and the fuel/water separator. Then pulled the plugs, fogged, pulled crank, fogged, pulled crank again, then reinstalled plugs and fired up the engine. Ran at idle for 10 minutes. All appears good. Anxious to put her in the water now. Thanks everyone for the assistance.


----------

